# Wooden hinges for small box



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I hate hardware... I hate having to go buy anything to build something. Which is why I buy my wood in bulk from just some guy with a mill, I cut my own dowels, and one of the reasons why my smoother plane has replaced any trace of sandpaper in my shop. That being said I'm putting together a box for the holidays made of red oak and cherry. I would like the top to be hinged but as usual am looking for anyway to avoid purchasing hinges. I have seen plans for wooden hinges and am wondering if anyone had suggestions or experience with making them. Main worry is the wood swells and it seizes up. Suggestions?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have not made wooden hinges. I recall this thread where Dominick made wooden hinges for a box for his wife. Looked very good.

Try reaching out to Dominick if he does not read this thread.

Post #29 is where he first shows the hinges.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/late-valentines-day-box-49439/index2/


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Small boxes are fun to fit with wooden hinges. I've also build cabinets with a wooden hinge system that is quite sturdy and holds up well over time. I'll see if I can find photos.

Look carefully at the sides of the inset doors and you will notice a 3/4" dowel running vertically which fits into a hole bored into the frame rails top and bottom. This is one of the first cabinets I ever built. I was about 15 and my mother still has the cabinet which she keeps full of toys for the great-grandchildren to play with.









This box (8" x 12") has a knife hinge made from ebony. The box experienced some sort of trauma and the hinges broke right through the pin hole. I replace the ebony with carbon fiber which I fabricated out of an old windsurf board fin. Now it is very strong.


----------

